

AppEngine for Business now supports SQL, SSL - nikcub
http://code.google.com/appengine/business/#features

======
oomkiller
Anyone know what flavor SQL it is? MySQL/Postgres or something else?

~~~
groks
mysql

<https://gist.github.com/717904#LID6094>

------
bigwally
<http://code.google.com/appengine/business/roadmap.html>

For SQL it states Q2, 2011. I suppose you could sign up for the preview.

